# Shed sessions



## richburrow (19 May 2009)

Hello everyone.
unbelievable I know but I got out into the shed in the week :shock: :shock: 

The pic quality is not great so sorry in advance
My set up







I did half of this at work today and finished it this evening
Burr Elm






Had some more time on my hands so got cracking on this little beauty































That is as far as I got / Oil finish 

I actually went to the shed to tidy up, that lasted 20 mins, I made loads more mess :lol: :lol: 

Hopefully I can finish it off tomorrow.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2009)

Will you desist with that Burr Elm rubbish, you know it's not good for our blood pressure. [-X 

Beautiful figuring coming into view, so sad so much of it has to end up in shavings. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bodrighy (20 May 2009)

Now that highlights the difference between us, I'd have turned it around and hollowed out the other side leaving all that glorious burr exposed. The grain would be visible on the inside of the bowl and the rough texture on the outside. Greta minds think very differently :lol: 

pete


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2009)

Bodrighy":2v6iekv2 said:


> ...leaving all that glorious burr exposed. ....


You, me and you know who as well Pete but I bet the piece will look spectacular regardless.


----------



## richburrow (20 May 2009)

I know where you are coming from guys  , but thats not my bag.
I will have a go one day though :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (20 May 2009)

richburrow":d1rykqt3 said:


> I know where you are coming from guys  , but thats not my bag.
> I will have a go one day though :wink:



Not a criticism Rich, just thinking how we all see things differently. Chas's right, looking at what you have there whatever you do it will look pretty wild. 

Pete


----------



## wizer (20 May 2009)

wow lovely piece so far Rich. I like the shape of both bowls. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Martyn (20 May 2009)

Thats some cracking burr you have there. 
I like oil finishes........well done


----------



## Paul.J (20 May 2009)

That looks to be a beautiful piece of Burr Rich :shock: which you seem to be doing justice to  
Will look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Jenx (20 May 2009)

8) 8) 8) Oh Yes !!   
Thats going to finish up pretty spectacular Rich ... I love it so far !
Remember and let us see the finished article ! 
8) 8)


----------



## richburrow (20 May 2009)

Another go this evening












Turn off the spigot tomorrow

It is looking nice but I am not 100% happy with it. It is one those that looks good but the wall thickness is not quite right. Still I have enjoyed the process and WIP photos are good fun. 

I am going to have to get a bowl saver one day. I was looking at one at the Ally Pally show a few years back and the my missis came over at exactly the wrong moment, she heard the price


----------



## wizer (20 May 2009)

Beautiful Rich. Really stunning. Glad your getting some lathe time mate.


----------



## miles_hot (20 May 2009)

a bowl saver would have been nice for that bit of wood - god what a fantastic colour and figure!

I have to say that at the moment the shape of the bowl is not doing it for me - I have no idea why (not enough experience yet) but it just seems a bit lifeless which is really,really odd when you see the fantastic wood and finish that you've got. Having said all that I don't think I'd be at all pineappled to have produced it! Was the wood hard to cut and get that finish?

Miles


----------



## richburrow (21 May 2009)

Fair play Miles you are intitled to your opinion, I am not sure what you are saying here though.

Having said all that I don't think I'd be at all ****** to have produced it!

Shape wise I am just practising my techniques at the moment and with really figurative timber I like as basic shape as poss. To be honest I like the basic shapes and curves.

The burr is fine to cut and finish. I just fetch it all out with the gouges and use a scraper lightly to define the shape and sand.

The only problem I find with burr is the lack of strength due to the wild grain direction. The rim area and the top section of the wall is very flexy. You need to decide on your wall thickness and stick to it because there is no going back once you have hollowed it out.

Thanks for all your comments, I hope tonight I can finish it off and get you a decent picture.

Year 9 art cover at the moment :x :x 
To be fair to them they are getting on ok drawing african patterns.
This is not my cup of tea!!!!!!!!


----------



## loz (21 May 2009)

I love the figuring in that Burr Rich. I'm sure someone will be very happy to receive the bowl.

you've done a lovely job.

Cracking looking bowl lathe also ! although im confused at the direction of rotation of the spindle where the bowl is attached, this forwards to the front of the machine ? - 


Loz


----------



## NewtoWood (21 May 2009)

That is an excellent piece of work - no idea as to the technicalitys, but the figuring is lovely - you are very talented.


----------



## richburrow (21 May 2009)

Job Done
 
















I am pleased with how this has turned out, I love the flat bottom finish.

The next pictures are rubish quality  sorry. My missis has gone on holiday with the best digi cam. That explains the workshop time though  











Mallee Burr





I have had a fantastic time.
Radio blasting and shaving flying
Woodturning is great :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (21 May 2009)

Lovely looking piece Rich,but i don't think the piccys are doing it justice  
As you say it would have been nice to have cored the middle out and made a matching set with such a lovely wood :roll:


----------



## cornucopia (22 May 2009)

great work rich  nice to see someone reallly enjoying their shed time.

form and proportion is very subjective but my opinion on these forms is: i really like the malee bowl if you turn the dovetail into a foot when you reverse it it will be a stunner.
the figure of the elm burr is stunning but i think the form lets it down- it would have looked much better with a foot to lift it of the table etc but also the exterior curve isnt as pleasing as the malee bowl.


----------



## miles_hot (22 May 2009)

richburrow":ow5j9i58 said:


> Fair play Miles you are intitled to your opinion, I am not sure what you are saying here though.



To be honest nor am I, I just can't put my finger on it and that's really rubbish! As I say I'm still very impressed by both the wood and the finish and frankly would be more than happy if I'd managed to produce the bowl 

Thanks for sharing both the bowl and the process.

MIles


----------



## richburrow (29 May 2009)

A bad session this evening, I ruined the Mallee Burr bowl.
Broke all my rules
Turned in a Rush
Turned in a bad mood
Cocked it up
Thats life.
The next one will be better :wink:


----------



## richburrow (15 Jun 2009)

Hello all
Not had much time lately, also the lady of the house has monopolised the cpu with online exam marking.
However I managed to get this far this evening on a nice piece of Elm







Hope to crack on with it tomorrow  

I have a nice story from school
A lad in year 9 turned one of those mirrors I showed you some weeks ago. His dad was so impressed that he bought the lad a lathe on ebay, a 2nd hand 50 quid bargain, but a lathe none the less.
I have had the same lad in today at lunch, working on a medium sized mountain ash bowl.
It is nice when people are keen and happy to learn, also fair play to his dad.


----------



## mrs. sliver (16 Jun 2009)

richburrow":2h02d2cz said:


> I have a nice story from school
> A lad in year 9 turned one of those mirrors I showed you some weeks ago. His dad was so impressed that he bought the lad a lathe on ebay, a 2nd hand 50 quid bargain, but a lathe none the less.
> .



Can't beat it! our first lathe was £27 on ebay! and now the new one is 'unwell again', Old Bessie is till going strong!

Super bowls! proper stunners!


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jun 2009)

looking good Rich.  
How big is this piece :?: 
Great news on the school/student front too.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2009)

Glad to see the well travelled Welsh-Glous. Elm is still providing the inspiration for you to spin the machine up from time to time Rich. It certainly is a beautiful colour when finished.


----------



## richburrow (16 Jun 2009)

Success  

Paul / it is 8" dia and 4" top to bottom






Turned half a small yew bowl, broke the foot when I reversed it (not enough meat)

Rich F / I used the power sanding for the first time today / fantastic mate!!!

Then had a crack at some Coolibah






This has got a few big holes so we will have to see how it turns out tommorrow.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2009)

Looks good Rich,and that Coolibah :? never heared of it,looks to be a stuuning piece of wood.


----------



## wizer (17 Jun 2009)

You get some stunning wood Rich!


----------



## richburrow (17 Jun 2009)

You will make me go red Wizer   

Happy days with the coolibah, if a little worm eaten, or should I say large worm.











Started a 10" ash bowl but it was very cracked so most of it went on the floor, hopfully finish it tomorrow.


----------



## johnny.t. (18 Jun 2009)

Very nice that one Rich 8) I like a nice funnel shaped bowl  

I'm very jealous of your elm, I can't seem to find any, its almost like its been wiped out by a disease or something :roll: :lol: It's gorgeous looking timber.

JT


----------



## loz (18 Jun 2009)

Very nice Rich,

I like that shape - its what i was aiming for with my plywood bowl but never quite got there.

Loz


----------



## loz (18 Jun 2009)

johnny.t.":1hiwzw7r said:


> , its almost like its been wiped out by a disease or something :roll: :lol:
> 
> JT



Thanks Johhny - Coffee on my keyboard now.


----------



## fingerless (18 Jun 2009)

Rich,
Those bowls are looking fantastic. Whilst the wood is obviously helping the overall effect, with its amazing grain, I think these bowls would look just as good in a plain sycamore. You have achieved the right "form", and that is what can make a plain bit of wood a great bit of turning. 

Conversely, bad form can make a great piece of wood a mediocre turning.

Have you seen Don White's bowls? 
http://www.don-white-woodturning.co.uk/
They have a similar shape to yours, and he is a very well acclaimed turner.

With the bowl where you weren't so pleased with the wall thickness, it looks in one photo as if the thickness increases significantly towards the bottom, with the inside flattening out, whilst the outside continues in a smooth curve. Could this be the cause of your dissatisfaction. In the final photo, it looks fine to me.

Looking forward to seeing more.

Fingerless


----------



## miles_hot (18 Jun 2009)

richburrow":20o6uztj said:


> Success



That's fantastic - lovely shape and smashing timber! 

Miles


----------



## wizer (18 Jun 2009)

Where do you people find these lovely LARGE pieces of burl? I was down at Axminster Sittingbourne the other day and the biggest piece of timber they had was a 12x2" piece of plain oak. I remember Stiles and Bates had large platter shaped wood but only tiny pieces of burl.


What's the secret?


----------



## richburrow (18 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all you nice comments guys, I am pleased with how things are turning at the moment.

Fingerless / Cheers mate, that site looks good as well, I see what you mean. 
The thing that troubled me with that bowl was 1st the wallthickness wasn't totally even when you pinched your fingers on the side / 2nd where the bottom met the curve of the wall, again it didn't feel right.
Still I gave it to a friend as a wedding present and he was happy and it is good practise for me.

Wizer / I have been very lucky over the years building a good stash of timber. My Elm comes from a friend in North Wales, he felled and processed it all himself when I was a kid, it has been air drying ever since. I am a total timber hoarder, a trait that my dad passed on to me. My mum tells the tale that when I was young before my dad had a garage to store his timber in there was wood in every room in the house, somewhere.
For big burrs you need to speak to farmers / tree surgeons / the more rough and ready timber yards. I used to go to one in shropshire which did good deals for cash and he often gave you change as his own streaky bacon.

Another happy session

Ash, should have been a lot bigger but had some splits






Elm, really nice green streaks











Elm burr. Not sure about this yet.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jun 2009)

More lovely looking timbers Rich :shock: 
The Elm looks to be very nice but not sure on the shape for that particular timber.
Have you got a bowl saver for all this lovely looking wood :?:


----------



## richburrow (19 Jun 2009)

Paul
I know what you mean about the shape, the blank had a whopping great hole in it, so the shape has formed as I have tried to turn the hole away.
We will see what it looks like in the end :?


----------



## richburrow (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks to Pete H for reminding what ripple sycamore looks like, after seeing yours I went on a hunt for a piece.
Lovely stuff to work!!!!!!











Doug and Steve are coming round to join in the fun Tuesday, so hopfully we can get a few pics to show you all.


----------



## stevebuk (19 Jun 2009)

Looking forward to it Rich, and seeing these beauties in the flesh :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jun 2009)

Very very nice looking piece Rich  
Looks to be more like a Tiger pattern rather than ripple.
Very nice.


----------



## johnny.t. (20 Jun 2009)

Nice job Rich  What a fantastic piece of sycamore. How big is this piece?

JT


----------



## Richard Findley (20 Jun 2009)

Hi Rich,

I, like you love these simple shapes. As someone pointed out, they need to be done well but you certainly do that. Well done!! 

By the way, the 3" arbor is on its way to you. You should have it very soon!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## richburrow (23 Jun 2009)

Johnny t / it is 7" dia

Thanks again guys, you really cheer me up  

The sessions continue tomorrow evening when Doug and Steve come round, looking forward to it  

I spent 2 hours this evening clearing up in their honor, the thing is as they have never seen my shed before they might not think so. It was looking more like a rabbit hutch than a shed (crazy shavings.) Still my surname is Burrow so that fits.

I will try and get some pics so you can see what we get up to.


----------



## richburrow (23 Jun 2009)

We had a great time   
Plenty of chat and good banter.
Nearly forgot we squeezed in some turning as well. 
Nice one lads, thanks for coming round, I had a great time.













Masur birch pocket mirrors


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Jun 2009)

richburrow":24iui31a said:


>



Oh come on now, that's really taking the michael. A ruddy great lathe like that, a huge bowl gouge and you are turning 2" bowls :lol: 

Can you put some names to the faces? 

I assume that's one of the iolder Graduates? I vaguely rmember using one at school last century  

Pete


----------



## richburrow (23 Jun 2009)

Doug is on the left in the first pic and steve in the second.
I have 4 bowl gouges and that is the smallest   
I use them for most jobs.
As a kid I never had the patience to learn how to use them, I have had to relearn how to use them and now love them


----------



## Doug B (23 Jun 2009)

I like to thank Rich for his hospitality, it was a most enjoyable evening.

Also Thanks very much for the wood, no excuse not to be busy in the near future.

Mrs B loves the mirror & also says you got my best side in the photo :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I look forward to doing the same again in the near future, either at mine or Steve`s place.

Thanks again Rich.


----------



## Richard Findley (23 Jun 2009)

Looking good gents!!! Good to see Steve has finally got his smock, looks a bit clean for my liking though..... :lol: :lol: 

Lovely little mirrors there, how big are they?

Richard


----------



## Doug B (23 Jun 2009)

Richard Findley":3oucovav said:


> Looking good gents!!! Good to see Steve has finally got his smock, looks a bit clean for my liking though..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lovely little mirrors there, how big are they?



Mirror glass 2 1/2", 3 1/4" overall with timber frame, or at least mine is.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jun 2009)

Good little get together  
Will we see the beginnings of a new club emerging :shock:


----------



## stevebuk (24 Jun 2009)

I can only echo what doug has said, brilliant evening and a big Thank you to Rich for showing us this and for the free blanks. 
I liked the lathe although turning with the chuck travelling in the opposite direction to what i'm used to i found a bit weird to start with, but all was well in the end.



> Good to see Steve has finally got his smock, looks a bit clean for my liking



Not had chance to get the smock dirty yet Richard , still working on the cabin but i will. :wink:


----------



## richburrow (25 Jun 2009)

This does not really count as a shed session I turned it at lunch at work.

Burr Elm











Gave it to our long suffering cleaner Sue to cheer her up. We do make quite a mess somtimes


----------



## Paul.J (25 Jun 2009)

That looks gorgeous Rich :shock: 
I bet Sue was over the moon with it and will make a special effort now  
Did you have the students watching when you turned it :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (25 Jun 2009)

Another cracker Rich 8) That burr elm is something else.

In the picture further up ,at first glance it looks like Steve has got a roll up hanging out of his mouth :lol: :lol: When I first saw it I thought "that can't be good with all that sawdust" then I realised it's just the zip on that shiny tunic he's sporting :lol: 

JT


----------



## richburrow (25 Jun 2009)

Ha ha ha I hadn't noticed steves roll up, hands free!!

Sue was happy, it goes some way to making up for the mess (DUST) she has to deal with.

There were not any students about which was a shame but two saw the half way point and then the finished piece.


----------



## stevebuk (25 Jun 2009)

johnny.t.":svtxd1g8 said:


> Another cracker Rich 8) That burr elm is something else.
> 
> In the picture further up ,at first glance it looks like Steve has got a roll up hanging out of his mouth :lol: :lol: When I first saw it I thought "that can't be good with all that sawdust" then I realised it's just the zip on that shiny tunic he's sporting :lol:
> 
> JT



had a great time JT and NO i dont smoke :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richburrow (29 Jun 2009)

We went to see some friends yesterday and I had forgotten about this one. I gave it to her as a birthday present last year and in the last min rush didn't take a picture






Off topic but that is one of my jewelry boxes under the glass shelf

I am half way through a masur birch bowl at the moment . I am turning it end grain to show off the patterns.
I will post as soon as it is finished.


----------



## richburrow (30 Jun 2009)

Here we go / finished it at work today.
















The end grain has worked well, even if it took longer. 

I was walking to do my tutor group reg this afternoon (bowl in hand) and spoke to a lady who works in school sometimes, she wants one and we agreed on a price.
I am well pleased


----------



## Paul.J (30 Jun 2009)

Excellent couple of bowls Rich,great result with the last and the students piece  
How cometh the last one doesn't show any signs of splitting,with the pith left in :?


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Jun 2009)

Judging y the look of that bowl it's a pity masur birch doesn't gopw around here so I'm not likely to turn any  Lovely looking bowl.

Not everything with pith splits Paul ior I'd have a much bigger pile of wood form the burner. :lol: 

Pte


----------



## Doug B (30 Jun 2009)

Two lovely bowls Rich.

The grain in the Masur burr is particularly striking, what size is the bowl & what finish have you used?

Well done on the commission as well.


----------



## richburrow (30 Jun 2009)

Luck I think, the logs are bone dry already.
It might be somthing to do with how the grain intwines (elmish.)
To be honest I don't know


----------



## richburrow (6 Jul 2009)

Finished the commision bowl







It is 7" ish and I used oil Doug, cheers mate  

Started a shallow elm bowl after, which you can just see on the left of the pic.

I have been on ebay again :roll: :roll: setting out on a recon project, pictures to follow on saturday.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jul 2009)

Very nice Rich  
Is it the same wood as the previous one :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (7 Jul 2009)

Really nice bowl Rich 8) lovely bit of timber.

JT


----------



## richburrow (7 Jul 2009)

Yes paul it is the m birch / it is easy to turn and smells nice.

Cracked on with the elm this evening / half way there






Thanks Doug for the tip about the diamond stones, these are great (axminster)
It saves spraying my chisels around the workshop


----------



## Doug B (7 Jul 2009)

That's a great looking piece of Elm you've got there Rich.The bowl is looking good so far as well.

Not really my tip, just something Mark Baker had said, though I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jul 2009)

The Elm shouts out again *Rich*, another fitting tribute to the acquirer of the tree in the first place.


----------



## richburrow (8 Jul 2009)

Thanks Chas, he is a lovely guy and has taught me loads over the years.

This was his workshop before he had to sell up   
That is the graduate that I wasnt tall enough to use a few years ago, also the reason why I love them so much


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jul 2009)

Great looking piece of Elm Rich,and a great looking shop  
Was it a purely woodturning or general woodworking shop :?:


----------



## richburrow (8 Jul 2009)

He owned an estate and several holiday cottages. The shop was mainly turning but genral wood work and repair work did feature.
I will never forget the smell / cedar / elm / pipe smoke


----------



## DaveL (8 Jul 2009)

Rich,

I love that elm, I have turned two small elm blanks and liked the timber, that piece makes me want a bigger bit.


----------



## richburrow (8 Jul 2009)

thanks guys  

Another happy session in the shed   

Finished this one 






and cracked on with a ash bowl, finished tomorrow I hope.

If you look closely wizer you might find your lamp blank :wink:


----------



## johnny.t. (8 Jul 2009)

Another really good piece Rich, I wish I could find some Elm,its really nice looking stuff.

JT<---- Jealous of Elm :roll:


----------



## wizer (8 Jul 2009)

I do like your style Rich. I don't think you've turned a bad'n yet 

Which picture are you referring to? If it's this latest one then I don't see the blank? I must get round to turning that. So many things I want to turn so little time and no lathe......yet


----------



## richburrow (8 Jul 2009)

Have a close look round the shelves in my mates workshop.
I have made plenty of cock ups :wink: none for a while, that is it I have jinxed myself now


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jul 2009)

johnny.t.":220q366r said:


> Another really good piece Rich, I wish I could find some Elm,its really nice looking stuff.
> 
> JT<---- Jealous of Elm :roll:



Keep ypur eyes open for old sunday school chairs. The seats were elm and make lovely platters. This one is 11" and made from an old seat

I like the heavy bowls and have to echothe sentiments of the others, you are turning out some lovely things.

Pete


----------



## richburrow (9 Jul 2009)

No turning this evening / missis out for a works meal / had loads of fun with my lad though, messing about    

Been thinking about the cock ups I mentioned yesterday, thought I would post the ones I havnt burnt.






Nothing worng with a mistake as lnog as you know why it happened


----------



## stevebuk (9 Jul 2009)

They look better than my finished ones Rich.. :lol:


----------



## johnny.t. (9 Jul 2009)

They're not cock ups Rich, they're useful half worn out sandpaper holding vessels(least thats what mine do) :lol: 

JT


----------



## richburrow (7 Dec 2009)

Hello all.
I hope you are all well.
No pics I am afraid yet but I have been in the shed. My lad has a nasty run of Chicken Pox and that has put pay to progress but not stopped it.
This evening I finished a Mallee bowl (hard work that!!!!) and started a christmas tree with a difference (not sure if it will work.)
I know, no photos and it didnt happen (Wizer.)
They are on the way, honest.
Rich


----------



## richburrow (7 Dec 2009)

These pics dont do the colour justice, it is almost red




The burr had a lumpy bit on the side so I did a little brother 









Yew / not very pleased with these / rushed  




Walnut


----------



## Paul.J (7 Dec 2009)

All very nice Rich.Good to see you producing some nice looking pieces.
Hope Alex gets over the CP soon.


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Dec 2009)

I like the utilitarian look about these. Very clean looking. Especially with the burrs. No need for fancy shapes when the wood looks like that. Bet your tools are a buit shorter after turning those, hard stuff I should imageine.

Pete


----------



## richburrow (7 Dec 2009)

Thanks lads.
Hopfully the pox will clear up soon.
It is seriously hard stuff, had to keep resharpening, easy to get the finish though.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (7 Dec 2009)

I like the little mirrors...& that burr wood finish is great.
would love to have a go at some...Will ad it to my Xmas list..lol


----------



## paul-c (7 Dec 2009)

great looking piece really like the finish


----------



## richburrow (7 Dec 2009)

This was turned ages ago and left.
The inside finish is not great  





Prototype, worth working on?









Wilkos LED light inside.
Lots more internal hollowing required, not sure if it is worth it!!
I have got some light gathering arcylic for a halfing joint star for the top


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Dec 2009)

If it was done on the lines of Ads lampshade it might work but as is there don't seem to be enough holes for the light to really show well. General idea is worth pursuing though

Pete


----------



## CHJ (8 Dec 2009)

Might be easier to work if you picked a bit of wood with less worms in it Rich  
Another use for a combination of the Ad de Crom process as Pete says maybe. :?:


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (8 Dec 2009)

Keep at it *richburrow* am interested in using ultra brite
l.e.d's in wood as a small lamp..
Like the idea...


----------



## richburrow (8 Dec 2009)

Those pesky worms chas!!!
I am going to push on with the tree, thanks for the nudge  

Big thanks to Steve for this little beauty, we have had an extended shed session over the last few months (not turning, box making) pics soon.






Thanks again mate
Rich


----------



## richburrow (17 Dec 2009)

I have had a little sale in my schools staffroom. Sold both the Mallee bowls and two walnut mirrors   
I am well pleased, a bit of cash out of the shed for christmas, swmbo is happy!!


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

Cool, maybe you should spend the money on an all singing all dancing commerce website that will help you make more sales? I know just the person to do it for you too!

:lol:


----------



## Paul.J (18 Dec 2009)

That's great Rich,though i'm not suprised  
Good feeling ain it :lol:


----------



## Oakbear (18 Dec 2009)

No suprise those malee bowls sold, they were beautiful!
Pics didn't do them justice!

Anyway always good to keep SWMBO happy on the turning front...


----------

